# Abranet pad saver and sanding discs questions



## kebabman (23 Jun 2016)

If I buy an Abranet pad saver can I use non Abranet hook and loop sanding discs with it?

I have just bought a Lidl ROS which has 8 holes in the main backing pad. If I buy a abranet pad saver and some Abranet sanding discs do I need to buy discs with holes in or not. Thanks


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Jun 2016)

Abranet discs don't have holes so you should be fine. I found that they flew off my Bosch. I've recently bought a Rotex so hopefully that will be better. I did by the pad saver for the Bosch and that did help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kebabman (23 Jun 2016)

Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## graduate_owner (23 Jun 2016)

What do you think of the ROS Kebabman? Decent bit of kit or cheap and nasty?

K


----------



## kebabman (23 Jun 2016)

I do have a top of the range Makita belt sander but only a very cheap 150 watt ROS, which slows down under pressure, to compare the Lidl ROS against. I thought that Lidl ROS should be a bit better based on the higher wattage alone but it is rather better than expected, but I have only had a very quick try out. 
I have my eye on the Makita BO6050 but thought I would go for the Lidl sander as it would be useful even if only for fine finishing sanding. Anyway after my quick favourable test I nipped back and picked up a second Lidl ROS so as not to have to keep changing to different grit pads. I'm not sure how well the Lidl would perform say on a job such as removing old finishes, but for the price I don't think there is much to lose, so fingers crossed that I don't have to shell out on the Makita!


----------



## graduate_owner (24 Jun 2016)

Thank you for your opinion. I want one now.


K


----------



## Monkey Mark (24 Jun 2016)

Does anyone make their own backing pads? Surely it can't be that hard and can be tailored to your needs i.e. hard/soft/flexible etc


----------



## ED65 (24 Jun 2016)

Monkey Mark":2s86xh2k said:


> Does anyone make their own backing pads? Surely it can't be that hard and can be tailored to your needs i.e. hard/soft/flexible etc


I'm sure someone must have tried it, I know people have done it loads for various Dremel-type sanding attachments. 

I think the main difficulty might be in finding a suitable glue that can withstand the heat generated and isn't too brittle.


----------



## oakmitre (24 Jun 2016)

If you look at the bottom of this thread

backing-pads-for-random-orbit-sander-t79081.html

I'm about to make one, I'm just missing the loop velco, I have plenty of the hook side.


----------

